# Drawing Makise Kurisu.



## DrOctapu (Nov 14, 2011)

Be jelly of my mad art skills.
Very WIP.


----------



## Nujui (Nov 14, 2011)

The face looks kinda funky, might want to work on that.

Everything else looks fine though


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 14, 2011)

Nujui said:


> The face looks kinda funky, might want to work on that.
> 
> Everything else looks fine though


Yeah, I'm working out the more finalized lineart at the moment and then I'm going to clear out the facial area and redo that stuff. What's there is only there to keep me from forgetting to do it


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 14, 2011)

That looks awesome! 
I suck at drawing, let alone on a computer. /:



Spoiler



But she needs more volume on the breast. 
She might get mad at you!


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 14, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually planning on working on that in a few seconds. I'm hoping they look better with shading.

EDIT:
Lineart's done. Hair is mostly done. Face looks WTFish so I'mma have to adjust the coloration, but the palette is mostly taken from the original.


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 14, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/BQxOE.jpg
Hate to double post, but I've changed it quite a bit. Looks significantly better IMHO.


----------

